# Finding out gender next week with family and terrified!



## mod19

We have a gender reveal party set up for next Tuesday (via the mil request) at Chili's. At first I was ok with it, bit now I am so worried about it, and I'm not normally an anxious person. I've tried for so long to get this little miracle I feel guilty for feeling how I do. I'm so afraid of how I'll react if we cut into a pink cake. I've had a girls name picked out forever, but now that its real I'm not sure why I'm so concerned about it being one or the other.

Is there anyway to make this feeling go away?
Should dh and I find out before the family so I can prepare myself? 
What have you guys done?

Thank you


----------



## Eleanor ace

Oh crickey! I've never done a gender reveal but they do look so fun (I love watching them on Youtube). With my DS I didn't have much of a gender preference (if I could have chosen the gender I'd have chosen a girl but I wasn't dissapointed to have a boy) so I would have found it fun to find out with family either way. With DD I had a very strong desire for a girl and I would have found it soooo stressful to find out the gender with other people as I would worry that my dissapointment would show. I have seen quite a few gender reveals on Youtube where it is obvious that one of the parents (usually the mum) is dissapointed and I often think that it would have been much easier on them to find out first, so they don't watch their video back and see that dissapointment on their face. So yeah, I'd find out privately before hand if it was me.
That said you might be suprised and not feel at all dissapointed even if you don't get your dream gender, especially if the situation is all happy and exciting.


----------



## lindblum

If it was me and i thought i would be a little upset, i wouldn't find out. If it's going to make me really upset then i would find out before, just because i would feel awful if everyone saw how upset i was at the party. 
orrr if you find yourself really weepy about it, i guess you could play it off as being really happy and emotional about it?
Good luck to you, i hope you get what you want x


----------



## mod19

Thanks guys. The reveal is tonight and I'm just psyching myself for a girl. Even bought some pink booties that match my shoes. That way, if it is a boy I will be pleasantly surprised. Dh won't let me look before the party so I'm stuck finding out with everyone else.


----------



## lindblum

good luck, hope you have a great party x


----------



## motherofboys

Good luck


----------



## mod19

Thanks guys. It is a girl. I cried for a few days but now I'm just glad to have a healthy baby on the way and have been buying pink things. We have already decided to try for one more after she's born, so maybe then we'll get our boy, maybe we won't.


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations on your girl. I'm glad you're feeling happier now


----------

